# pfsense setup as VM on xp



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

hi, not sure which topis this comes under but im having difficulties setting up my firewall. just gets more confuing.

Im currently running VMware on XP. i have installed a PCI realtek network in addition the the onboard VIA one. i have downloaded the appropriate pfsense VMware appliace from the website and am trying to set it up.

it runs but at the moment it only see 1 network adapter. i want to be able to use the WAN (onboard) and the LAN (NIC card). i can add an additional network card as NAT in the settings but am none the wiser as i cannot identify which connection is what..

i was hoping to test this out the device(s) connected to the NIC network adapter would be behind the firewall.

i have looked on the pfsense forum, but havent found anything. i will look further into this later, but any ideas on where im going wrong?

my router gives out a 192.168.1.x (255.255.255.0), so im guessing that my pfsense firewall (VM) would have a 192.168.1.x address too?? i have seen on other sites that the pfsense is on a different subnet eg. 10.10.10.10???

confused..


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

You should have 2 network adapter in pfsense VMware setting. First one should be set to bridged, this will be your WAN and will gather the IP information from your router which will be in the 192.168.1.xxx network. Second one is the LAN and should be in a team segment, you need to create a team first to see this option available, then add the pfsense machine.

Power up the pfsense, select option 1 (Assign Interface), em0 should be WAN, em1 is LAN. Select option 2 (Set LAN IP address), set the IP to something like 192.168.2.1 subnet 255.255.255.0, this will be a different network from the WAN interface.

Add a machine to the team, make sure the network adapter is on the team LAN segment, if done correctly the machine should grab the IP information from the pfsense DHCP server if enable, then you should be able to access the web configuration.

Hopes this help.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Phou said:


> You should have 2 network adapter in pfsense VMware setting. First one should be set to bridged, this will be your WAN and will gather the IP information from your router which will be in the 192.168.1.xxx network. Second one is the LAN and should be in a team segment, you need to create a team first to see this option available, then add the pfsense machine.
> 
> Power up the pfsense, select option 1 (Assign Interface), em0 should be WAN, em1 is LAN. Select option 2 (Set LAN IP address), set the IP to something like 192.168.2.1 subnet 255.255.255.0, this will be a different network from the WAN interface.
> 
> ...


what is meant by replicate network connection state (under Bridged)? sorry if its a stupid question...i most probably need a pfsense for dummies guide:4-dontkno


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

That's for laptops that switches between wireless and wired.


----------

